# DB9 in hand car wash



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Spotted this today in Windsor. Before that brand new Carrera & Maserati washed by this guys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good for them, sure they paid a good price and got a clean car...

gives them more time to make the money, so they can afford a car like that...

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with post #2


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Each to their own. I wouldnt do it, but if the owners are happy with the finish then its all fine.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and??....
(i would look for a 'cool story bro' pic but i cba :lol
just because he owns a flash car, does'nt mean he knows/cares what detailing is. wanted a clean car, got one


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Look out for the write up in the showroom section


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

most people these day just want to see a clean car and have no knowledge of detailing etc.as said each to their own.

i saw a woman where i live washing her car with a broom!she asked her friends if it would scratch her car!LOL (i just walked away)


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Exactly, let them get on with it.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I'd rather a supercar with a bad finish than a normal car if I had to choose so fair play to him


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

What am I missing? I can't see sponges? Why is it a bad thing?


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

looking at the gear they have got ,looks like a good setup .


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mejinks said:


> What am I missing? I can't see sponges? Why is it a bad thing?


sponges are only bad when used wrong...
whats wrong (to some) is that because its an aston martin it should be washed with top of range (i.e expensive) products, and that the owner should be ashamed of himself for taking it to a hand wash place lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

One for the op? 

Have you always used the 2BM when washing your car?

Have you never used a sponge to wash your car?



Every one has at some point, I have :lol: Dont tell any one :thumb: People have views of things that other people dont, And its people like that that keep the pros in a job :lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Let them get on with it as we have said, but by golly is that an awful sin! lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

nice to see there useing top products autosmart there on shelf


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Most of the Nation has come around to the fact that automatic car washes are bad for your car and to be done better it has to be hand washed.

Hence why there are so many of these places popping up and capturing the market.

Here's some very quick math on these setups.

Lets say they are doing just £5 rinses and they can do two cars at a time.

10 cars an hour = £50

open for 10 hours a day = £500 per day

or that is £3,500 per week if open 7 days a week

which turns into £14,000 per month

which equates to £168,000 per year.

In most towns cars are queing to get into these places so some earn more than others, the above is based on a constant stream and minimum charge i.e £5 most are more than that.


I doubt that many Pro's on here are pulling in £168,000 a year.

go figure eh ! So who's in the wrong business ? ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

aaaannnd, they show only 15k as their turnover each year... :lol:

:devil:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Most of the Nation has come around to the fact that automatic car washes are bad for your car and to be done better it has to be hand washed.
> 
> Hence why there are so many of these places popping up and capturing the market.
> 
> ...


But what of the damage they are causing more work for the pros I guess.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

The Pro's only get to see about 0.4% of them I'd hazard a guess without knowing full numbers....


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Beauty of choice , £5 yeehaw car washes are not for me , Although years ago I used to use them , But £168K a year sounds like a plan


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

thedonji said:


> *But what of the damage they are causing* more work for the pros I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Same old tired argument, there are guys on here that mess up everything they touch 
How many are making lot's doing a 2bm, the market is just not there for it.
I can imagine in the DB9 forum someone has posted " I was getting my car washed and some stranger creep was taking photo's" 

Sent from my Dell Inspiron Zino HD Desktop using hardwire broadband.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Most of the Nation has come around to the fact that automatic car washes are bad for your car and to be done better it has to be hand washed.
> 
> Hence why there are so many of these places popping up and capturing the market.
> 
> ...


Some pretty optimistic figures, but I get the point you're making, there is obviously money in this and not much in the way of overheads.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

But most people don't see the 'damage' that we see and if they did, the majority prob wouldnt really care anyway.

Also, agree with the bouncer and cueball - nice little cash business with no trade debtors.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

See alot of that kind of thing round my way - I cringe every time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> *But most people don't see the 'damage' that we see and if they did, the majority prob wouldnt really care anyway.*
> 
> Also, agree with the bouncer and cueball - nice little cash business with no trade debtors.


this was me before finding this site,i sue to think getting the 15 quid hand wash was the ultimate car treatment and never noticed a bloody swirl in my life before this forum  in some ways im sorry my ignorance hadnt continued,as my mates think im crazy as **** at some of the things i do to keep the car swirl and scratch free.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

davewhitt said:


> looking at the gear they have got ,looks like a good setup .


There is a set up like that in the Tesco down by Heathrow. The Tesco had a big re-vamp, and the car cleaning guys got a permanent pitch out of it.

I've watched them several times cleaning peeps cars, and TBH, they do a good job, and are always busy.

TBH, I'd much rather use there set up than my local handwash. Not that the e250 goes anywhere near them, but meh...

To 'everyday joe', all he/she wants is a clean car, they ain't bothered about swirls n stuff and these guys provide the service they want.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

silverback said:


> this was me before finding this site,i sue to think getting the 15 quid hand wash was the ultimate car treatment and never noticed a bloody swirl in my life before this forum  in some ways im sorry my ignorance hadnt continued,as my mates think im crazy as **** at some of the things i do to keep the car swirl and scratch free.


Yes, this site has a lot to answer for :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(This is just intended as a laugh, couldn't resist, Merry Christmas everybody  )


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

^^:lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sure the owner would rather spend the time driving it than cleaning it, I know I would.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thedonji said:


> But what of the damage they are causing more work for the pros I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


what about it?..


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I'm sure the owner would rather spend the time driving it than cleaning it, I know I would.


Correct as i am sure if he was really arsed about his paint he would go to a pro detailer. Nobody is forcing him


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

How many times have we had this argument this year? As has already been said most people couldn't care less and won't see the damage, it's just us that look at a hand car wash and cringe at the thought of the swirl marks being created. 

The only other argument I can think of against these cheap hand car washes is that they're taking away business from proper valeters and detailers, why would someone want to pay £40 to have their car cleaned by a valeter when they can have the same thing (same thing to them anyway) for £5 at the supermarket whilst they get the shopping done at the same time. Our window cleaner used to do car valeting until a couple of years but he had to give it up as he was loosing alot of his private customers to hand car washes and making a loss because of this.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Whilst it's possible to pay too much for anything, the adage "pay peanuts, get monkeys" is generally true although for me £5 is too much to pay for the kind of wash you'd most likely get from some guys in a car park because it would then make more work for me afterwards.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Alot of people with cars like this don't care for detailing or even know about it, they just want it looking clean (No dirt on it) which is what he will end up getting!

To be fair if i had a db9 i would spend more time driving it than cleaning it :thumb:


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Most of the Nation has come around to the fact that automatic car washes are bad for your car and to be done better it has to be hand washed.
> 
> Hence why there are so many of these places popping up and capturing the market.
> 
> ...


in theory you dont always have 4 weeks in a month so i would of looked at those figures as

3500 per week

3500 x 52 weeks a year = £182,000 per year

52 weeks divided by 12 month = £15,166.66 per month


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^ Don't think that was the original intention of be spot on mate, but still a massive amount of cash for the owner of these places for doing very little and basic work to the average person who knows no different between detailing and a clean car.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'd say the majority of the country never wax their cars let alone know about potential damage caused by inferior washing techniques.
their car is either dirty or clean.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alfajim said:


> i'd say the majority of the country never wax their cars let alone know about potential damage caused by inferior washing techniques.
> their car is either dirty or clean.


Look at the otherside of the coin, the car owners are more than likely on a rate of pay that exceeds their time to clean their car themselves, how quickly would they earn a fiver? time is money as they say, and whilst a DB9 is a dream car for some, it is probably a runaround for the owner


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Windsor Berkshire? I'd call it "posh wosh" knowing the area I suspect they get a lot of nice cars through there.


----------



## adi1 (May 4, 2010)

Somethings dont add up in the pic Ive never seen leaves on trees even in the barmy south in December plus look in the vans wing mirror looks all out of proportion to where the car is parked maybe im just paranoid. :speechles


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very common site seeing a DB9 getting washed for a fiver, even seen a Rolls Royce phantom before getting washed for a fiver.

These guys have the money, they don't worry about scratches etc... as long it looks better than before it went in, that's all that counts, and that's for every car there.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nath said:


> Each to their own. I wouldnt do it, but if the owners are happy with the finish then its all fine.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

adi1 said:


> Somethings dont add up in the pic Ive never seen leaves on trees even in the barmy south in December plus look in the vans wing mirror looks all out of proportion to where the car is parked maybe im just paranoid. :speechles


You've got a point there, the relflection in the mirror looks like the van is parked on someone's driveway .


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

adi1 said:


> Somethings dont add up in the pic Ive never seen leaves on trees even in the barmy south in December plus look in the vans wing mirror looks all out of proportion to where the car is parked maybe im just paranoid. :speechles


The tree's look like connifers, so their evergreens. But wing mirror reflection does look strange.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> You've got a point there, the relflection in the mirror looks like the van is parked on someone's driveway .


Bonus!!.. look's like he can get the £5 handwash right outside his hoose!... jammy b**tard.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

kordun said:


> Picture taken yesterday, me sitting inside the van. Nothing fake. Visit lovely Windsor and drive yourself there and will see this car wash


well i believe you.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The one I pass everyday is next to a Garden Center that has a garage and what not.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Being honest I dont see the issue, whilst we all frown upon it etc to most people a car wash is a car wash, and thats it, but they arent all that bad, down my way there is one about 4 miles away and they give each car a snow foam upon arrival and then this dwells for about 5 mins and then they use wash mitts etc to wash them with and drying towels to dry them afterwards, so whilst they probably dont care too much if they drop them on the floor etc they do at least make an effort, the people that bought my old car a couple of years ago use them and the times I have seen my old car it always looks clean and tidy with no signs of major wash damage, so they obviously do a reasonable job.

The there is another one a mile or so away from where I live and they have an excellent buisness there, its an old petrol station, they started doing the hand car wash thing £6/£7 whatever, plus valets, hoovering etc, and they are always busy, so in the old shop on the forecourt they opened it as a cafe, that has done well, then they opened a nail centre and finally a mens barbers as well, so really it appeals to people you can drive in, get out of your car, go and have a cup of tea and a bacon roll, then get your hair cut and/or your nails done so they get a few chances to get money off you, and they are always full, have a great location for the business, and to be fair the cars always look cleaner than when they entered!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the sainsbury's near me has about 5 guys going round called "the car wash hero's" and have a fancy stand each that they pull to each car.. prices pretty high for a handwash.. but maybe thats because its near london...

anyway... more to the point..
its all waterless.. and the ones I have seen are terrible.. just a few sprays of there waterless wash out a hand spray bottle, and wipe the mud off.. using 3 cloths per car..

buuuut... the owners always look happy with their clean car.. so fair play to the "heros" :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

I wouldn't go to a place like this but i have an understanding in 'Detailing' where as most folk just want a clean car!

My girlfriends dad has a DB9 and a Range Rover and the best thing they have met is a sponge


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

whats up with a sponge?...
another one of these threads reaches SIX pages?! :wall:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> whats up with a sponge?...
> another one of these threads reaches SIX pages?! :wall:


These threads i can't see any logic in these threads, i don't get it.

If i had a db9, i would driving it everyday, i would probably drive it more than detail the thing...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

same, no way id have one just to leave it in the garage


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

My last two employers have most probably never washed a car, never opened the bonnet, rarely go into a petrol,station to fill up and I've yet to see an Arab Sheik outside his Belgravia Mansion with a bucket let alone two.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

**** me these threads are boring. And, can I say, just as boring as the same old "err, posh car gets washed badly" part that starts it are the 1 million "so what" posts that seem to be on behalf of rich bad car washer - as if it needs pointing out.

And then the "these threads are boring" posts, like this one.

I'm off! :wall:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> the sainsbury's near me has about 5 guys going round called "the car wash hero's" and have a fancy stand each that they pull to each car.. prices pretty high for a handwash.. but maybe thats because its near london...
> 
> anyway... more to the point..
> its all waterless.. and the ones I have seen are terrible.. just a few sprays of there waterless wash out a hand spray bottle, and wipe the mud off.. using 3 cloths per car..
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the same company Showshine used when he did his hand car wash experiment a few months ago. Not only did they scratch the car up quite badly but they also managed to strip off two coats of Supernatural in five minutes flat.

There's one of these waterless wash outfits at my local my local Tesco and honestly they use some manky MF cloths I wouldn't put near my wheel arches and a bucket of dirty water to clean the car and a crusty chamois leather to dry it off, they always seem pretty busy though which reallly does baffle me. I know alot of people don't really care about their cars in the same way we do, they just want it clean and dirt free, but who would clean their own car with muddy water and a gritty sponge let alone pay someone to do it :wall:.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the same company Showshine used when he did his hand car wash experiment a few months ago. Not only did they scratch the car up quite badly but they also managed to strip off two coats of Supernatural in five minutes flat.
> 
> There's one of these waterless wash outfits at my local my local Tesco and honestly they use some manky MF cloths I wouldn't put near my wheel arches and a bucket of dirty water to clean the car and a crusty chamois leather to dry it off, they always seem pretty busy though *which reallly does baffle me. I know alot of people don't really care about their cars in the same way we do, they just want it clean and dirt free*, *but who would clean their own car with muddy water and a gritty sponge let alone pay someone to do it* :wall:.


answered your own question..
too busy doing their shopping to care/notice lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> whats up with a sponge?...
> another one of these threads reaches SIX pages?! :wall:


With about half the posts from you :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> With about half the posts from you :lol:


yeah, ok lol


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Mabey if we all followed suit then it's hugely possible we would all be driving a db9!........

The thread's not pointless but i dnt think the op got the reaction he was wanting from it.

As sad as the driver is for enduring the car to that sort of punishment then mabey the same driver would think how sad we were for taking the extra care to our own.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i wish i had a DB9


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> i wish i had a DB9


The sound of those when you open them up, the styling the power, its a immense car indeed.

Looks great in grey and black colour, mate there's lots of aston martin db9's down london, every road has them, but most of them have not seen a wash for some time, great cars though, everyone looks at them, very head turning car on the road.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Db9 washed at generic wash station over my car washed and cared for in the correct manor......yes please.

As stated MANY times on here,we are a massive minority and even if you truly explained it to most people they would think you an idiot.

Enjoy your own hobby/profession when it comes to detailing but don't worry or care about others that don't give a sh1te.

Cars are for driving first and foremost, caring for and cleaning them is down to the owners preference in the way that's done.


----------

